# Free-form training session?



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Sooooo, I get a note that there was not enough enrollment for our Intermediate 2 class. NOT starting this week. Maybe in a couple weeks, a month, two months ???? Way to go local peeps - just chain em to a tree and go back to watching TV!

I found a group in our area that meets once a week in a park for sort of free-form training. There is agility equipment, rally stations if anyone wants them (as she put it), and sort of everyone just doing whatever the want to work on. They end class with a long sit or down. 

I still want to do scent with my dog school but probably after summer as it is on weekends and a new one won't start for 5 weeks anyway. So as of now I have a bored dog and no prospect of a class in sight (having taken Intermediate 1 twice now due to this same issue). 

Trying to decide if I should go. On one hand, we could use the CGC practice since I may try the test soon. On the other hand it kind of sounds like a dog park with training commands. 

Anyone do this kind of free-form training group? I look at it like it could be great or really horrible. It's free, but I live an hour away. I could make good friends to train with and get guidance from -- alot of these people compete in various disciplines --or I could find myself not accepted and in a total chaotic situation.

Should I give it a try or sit and wait for my nice, contolled, indoors, clean doggy school to find a session for us?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd give it a try if there is not many other choices. You may end up making contact with some good trainers that go there for proofing. And what they may be working on could be of benefit to you, or vice versa.
But I'd set some goals too. If it is a free for all with chaos, then I'd drop it....


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Yes, not many options in our location. Basic, intermediate 1-2, advanced (rarely held), scent 1-3, agility 1-3, don't let the door hit you on the bum on the way out! Nothing ongoing where you can keep working towards any goal at all. There's only one gal who does private sessions. There's one guy who trains in his backyard. There's one other place that doesn't return calls. There's the big petstores. Sum total in our area. I have been dealing with the idea that in a matter of a month or two I will max out and either keep retaking classes or chain the dog to a tree and go back to watching TV (just kidding! -- I just mean there are no dog on-going activity centers or training locations). Where I live I have a small area and a large deck. Not much I can do there. Can't walk because I am in mountains and there are wild animals roaming. I have found if I go out once a week the dog is content. Missing it makes for one pissy dog. Thanks for the encouragement -- I should have faith in people and figure these are the ones like me having maxed out of our dog schools, right?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe you all can brainstorm and get a nice training group going...set goals/ do something more. I enjoy training even when it is with people who have different styles or sport. I train with one who does field retriever hunt tests, but we still learn from each other.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

What a horrible experience. I mean, actually, the homeless guy with the bicycle was great CGC practice. He helped me do a couple of the test sections so that was nice. 

It was a bunch of people who completely ignored me or said just ask anyone and they will practice with you and when I asked the next person they said the same thing or they literally walked away. 

Just a bunch of people walking around overgrown weedy grass 15 feet from a basketball court heeling and doing sits, downs, and comes. It was like going to a dog park where all the dogs were on leash being given commands. 

If I lived in the city I would do something like a "Zoom Room". This is ridiculous. SO disappointed we were made to feel so unwelcome. I asked a couple people if they could do a couple of the the CGC items (like greeting with a dog) and was told, "oh just ask anyone" and they walked off.

I am a pretty outgoing person esp. with the dogs around, and it was clear I was not welcome. While my dog is not tied to a tree or anything, we are home watching TV. Bleh. Let's home my dog school has a class soon!


----------

